# Помогите найти ноты



## Rinat_Djan (12 Сен 2014)

Всем доброго времени суток.
Ищу ноты Клода Томэйна "Pleyel 85".
[email protected]


----------



## Genius (13 Сен 2014)

*Rinat_Djan*,

Отправил. Смотрите почту.


----------



## sakolia (13 Сен 2014)

если можно,то и сюда пожалуйста - [email protected]
Спасибо)


----------



## Genius (13 Сен 2014)

*sakolia*,

Отправил.


----------



## viktoria (23 Сен 2014)

Пришлите, пожалуйста ноты Томэйна на [email protected], Спасибо!


----------



## Genius (24 Сен 2014)

*viktoria*,

Отправил. Приятной игры!


----------



## uri (24 Сен 2014)

Можно и мне? [email protected] зарание благодарю!


----------



## A.Hoffmann (25 Сен 2014)

Herr Genius,bite mir auch die Noten "Pleyel85" Vielen Dank!


----------



## A.Hoffmann (25 Сен 2014)

[email protected]


----------



## Genius (25 Сен 2014)

*A.Hoffmann*,

Отправил.


----------



## zhyh (26 Янв 2015)

А можно и мне? Спасибо! [email protected]


----------



## _Scandalli_ (26 Янв 2015)

Если не сложно, то и мне бросьте [email protected]


----------



## Genius (26 Янв 2015)

Отправляю всем.


----------



## Genius (26 Янв 2015)

Genius (26.01.2015, 17:41) писал:


> Отправляю всем.


----------



## KOIVFH (28 Янв 2015)

Всем доброго времени. Помогите кто может. Отправьте на мою почту ([email protected]) ноты для смешенного ансамбля: Баян, балалайка, домра мал, контрабас. Произведения любые. Заранее спасибо.


----------



## vev (28 Янв 2015)

*KOIVFH*, 

может *здесь* что-нибудь для себя найдете


----------



## KOIVFH (29 Янв 2015)

Концертные аранжировки для смешанного состава ансамблей (домра малая, домра альтовая, баян, балалайка прима, балалайка контрабас). Если что-то имеется пожалуйста скиньте на адрес ([email protected]). Здесь я не нашел, тут в основном сольные произведения и для дуэтов...


----------

